# Plans de maisons "connues"



## drake94 (22 Juillet 2010)

Voila, alors avant tout, bonjour mais laissait moi vous préciser que je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de rubriques appropriées a mon message alors je le met la en espérant trouver quelqu'un qui seras y répondre.

Voila, donc quand je m'ennuis devant mon mac et que je n'ai pas vraiment envie de bouger, je me modélise des maisons (idéales ou farfelues) mais je n'arrive pas souvent a les finir ou alors je trouve dans chaque conception trop de points commun et j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connait un site qui diffuse des plans de maisons connues ou non ou alors de séries télé je trouverait sa sympa de les refaire.

Enfin voila si quelqu'un a une idée merci de la poster .

Merci d'avance


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2010)

celle de p starck ?
je redoute une réponse négative


----------



## drake94 (22 Juillet 2010)

Heu p starck, ça ne me dit rien sauf si tu parle de tony starck dans Iron Man...celle la je crois pas qu'elle soit faisable facilement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

Ha mais si l'architecte

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------

ba si tu as des plans sa m'interesse.


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2010)

Avant tout, je n'aurai aucune aide à t'apporter si c'n'est de t'inviter à te procurer (si tu n'as pas de logiciel pro d'architecture) le jeu les Sims 3 et de mixer le tout avec Sweet Home 3D...

C'est nul, mais j'ai que ça qui m'viens à l'esprit! 


Mais........... =>



drake94 a dit:


> je trouve dans chaque conception trop de points commun et [...]





drake94 a dit:


> [...] j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connait un site qui diffuse des plans de maisons connues je trouverait sa sympa de les refaire.



Y'a pas comme une légère incohérence là? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

Tu veux quelque chose d'unique?? Bah écoute... crées! Laisse parler ton imagination! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

Pour une maison cornue, il faut lire "L'Enfer" de Dante.
Je ne sais pas s'il y donne les plans exacts, il faudra peut-être laisser vagabonder quelques peu ton imagination.
Une maison en cercles concentriques, je crois.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

> Une maison con sans trique



Même sous viagra ?


----------



## jugnin (22 Juillet 2010)

Ne soyez pas dupe, ça sent le cambrioleur à plein nez, cette histoire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2010)

*100 maisons célèbres  du 20e siècle : Plans, coupes, élévations*


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2010)

Il n'est pas venu dire merci d'avoir répondu en moins de deux heures à ma question que j'avais posté là plutôt que de faire une recherche gougueule tout seul dans mon coin comme un grand ?! De se dire que finalement même dans cet endroit au combien dangereux même les animaux d'ordinaire féroces et assoiffés de sang pouvaient l'aider dans sa quête ?!

Remarque, ce n'était peut-être pas ça qu'il cherchait. Et plutôt que de relancer sa question dans l'arène, il est allé la poser sur un autre forum.

N'empêche. Elle est achtement balèze notre panthère noir à nous qu'on a&#8230;


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]k51MievZPCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## drake94 (24 Juillet 2010)

Oua merci pour vos réponse je m'absente un jour et j'ai tout sa c'est vraiment sympa. Mais je tenais a préciser a Fix78 que j'aime bien créer mais j'aimerais aussi tester mes capacité a recreer voir si je me débrouille bien et puis avoir quelques modèles pour s'inspirer.
Je vais aller voir le livre en librairie si il est sympa, mais tant pis près tout je comprend qu'il n'y ait pas les plans sur internet


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2010)

Quand tu parles de maison idéale, je pense feng shui








Et farfelue, me renvoi aussitôt à Hundertwasser








Mais ce n'est pas le seul artiste qui s'est improvisé architecte&#8230; ->


----------



## drake94 (25 Juillet 2010)

Heu, celle ci m'a pas l'air très évidente a faire...


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2010)

drake94 a dit:


> Heu, celle ci m'a pas l'air très évidente a faire...



As-tu cliqué sur le smiley ?
Parce que dans le genre pas évidente, j'ai pris un modèle fastoche là


----------



## boodou (25 Juillet 2010)

drake94 a dit:


> Heu, celle ci m'a pas l'air très évidente a faire...




Eh oh faudrait savoir là !

Tiens, celle-ci est plus facile, pour commencer :


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2010)

je reviens sur le principe de la maison de philippe starck:
Faire aujourd'hui un pendant "libre de droit" serait assez sympa non ?
J fais la distribution electricité de cette baraque si vous voulez, il manque un thermicien pour faire une maison à energie positive, bien sûr un architecte, un plombier pour l'eau, un chimiste eventuellement pour le traitement des pluies et hop c'est partit.
qui est partant ?

tu le fais sous quel logiciel ?


----------



## Gronounours (26 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Eh oh faudrait savoir là !
> 
> Tiens, celle-ci est plus facile, pour commencer :



Tu as de bien belles fleurs dans ton jardin


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Eh oh faudrait savoir là !
> 
> Tiens, celle-ci est plus facile, pour commencer :



Il n'y a pas d'oiseaux et de soleil ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas le seul artiste qui s'est improvisé architecte ->


Bon y'a des trucs un peu "classiques", genre le palace du Facteur Cheval...
Par contre d'autres que je ne connaissais pas, semblent sortis de l'imagination d'architectes fous... 
Au mieux de l'imagination d'un Escher...


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon y'a des trucs un peu "classiques", genre le palace du Facteur Cheval...
> Par contre d'autres que je ne connaissais pas, semblent sortis de l'imagination d'architectes fous...
> Au mieux de l'imagination d'un Escher...



C'est sur, pour certains on se demande ce qu'ils fument...






ou boivent...






ou les deux !  :modo:


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon y'a des trucs un peu "classiques", genre le palace du Facteur Cheval...


Classique soit. Mais il n'est pas prêt de finir la version modélisée


> Par contre d'autres que je ne connaissais pas, semblent sortis de l'imagination d'architectes fous...
> Au mieux de l'imagination d'un Escher...


Stéphane ?


naas a dit:


> je reviens sur le principe de la maison de philippe starck



Je préfère de loin l'une de ses habitations flottantes









> Faire aujourd'hui un pendant "libre de droit" serait assez sympa non ?
> J fais la distribution electricité de cette baraque si vous voulez, il manque un thermicien pour faire une maison à energie positive, bien sûr un architecte, un plombier pour l'eau, un chimiste eventuellement pour le traitement des pluies et hop c'est partit.
> qui est partant ?



À l'instar des distributions informatiques libres, il faudrait aussi un géomètre pour les patchs en rapport avec le plan de situation.

Et sinon pour être vraiment écolo, pouvez toujours recycler vos vieux cartons en maison



> tu le fais sous quel logiciel ?



Voilà une bonne question.


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Stéphane ?


Oui, ses autres prénoms (moins connus), étant Maurits et Cornelis...


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, ses autres prénoms (moins connus), étant Maurits et Cornelis...


Ah oui celui-là.

Bon drake, je te file dix balles pour ton hackintosh si tu nous sort une modélisation de cet escalier&#8230;


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2010)

T'es sympa sur ce coup là, il est réalisable


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2010)

http://inhabitat.com/2010/07/30/gorgeous-green-roofed-madrid-home-by-a-cero/new-26-6/?extend=1
:love:


----------

